# Free services in Quebec, payable one everywhere else



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2018)

So yea, there are services in Quebec that are free
But if you check everywhere else, you've got to pay for it

For exemple, water...
Here in Quebec, water is free, there are no meter for it on every houses
I'm aware that Quebec province possess the largest sources of drinkable water in the world
But I still don't think I could live somewhere where water isn't free

Also, free health and care service
Of course, that's a real problem here in Quebec
There are tons of people who goes to urgency for soooo minor problem
But still, I don't know how, in modern country, basic health and care isn't free

Of course, none of these are actually free in Quebec, we actually pay for these with our taxes, but still...

For exemple, my mom had a friend who went to France
She had an heart attack and had to go to urgency
luckily, she had travel insurances, because it would have costed her 185 000$ for this surgery

honestly, I don't know if I could live my whole life outside of Quebec


----------



## yusuo (Aug 13, 2018)

Health care is free in UK. Not water though, despite being an island


----------



## wsh1994 (Aug 13, 2018)

Here in the Netherlands we have to pay twice for healthcare in a way...
First there is the mandatory healthcare insurance, which costs about 90 to 100 euros/month and then we have to pay the first 385  euros ourselves before the insurance starts covering the costs. This leads to people avoiding healthcare which of course cant be good but hey, thats called politics 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wsh1994 said:


> Here in the Netherlands we have to pay twice for healthcare in a way...
> First there is the mandatory healthcare insurance, which costs about 90 to 100 euros/month and then we have to pay the first 385  euros ourselves before the insurance starts covering the costs. This leads to people avoiding healthcare which of course cant be good but hey, thats called politics


addition: these costs go up every year too


----------



## antiNT (Aug 13, 2018)

If water is free, people will tend to waste it.


----------



## Tigran (Aug 13, 2018)

wsh1994 said:


> Here in the Netherlands we have to pay twice for healthcare in a way...
> First there is the mandatory healthcare insurance, which costs about 90 to 100 euros/month and then we have to pay the first 385  euros ourselves before the insurance starts covering the costs. This leads to people avoiding healthcare which of course cant be good but hey, thats called politics
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...




Hate to say it.. but that's still a LOT better than the cost of Health care in the US and the constant attempts to keep people from getting healthcare.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 13, 2018)

man, here in Italy there's even a Law which explicitly forbidden anyone to own privately any natural resources of water. So yes indeed the water is FREE but we still have to cover some fees about delivery service and filtering/clearing.

waster service costs me about 80 euro every 2 months....And Healthcare is also free in Pizzalandia


----------



## wsh1994 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tigran said:


> Hate to say it.. but that's still a LOT better than the cost of Health care in the US and the constant attempts to keep people from getting healthcare.


well, i do understand how that is worse but look at it like this: as a generally healthy person i spend about 1200 euros a year for an insurance i barely use, and WHEN i need healthcare i pay for it myself anyway, so what is the use of these 1200 euros? wouldnt it be a lot better spent to place it on a savings account just in case i do need more expensive healthcare? In my opinion, if any government makes people take an insurance and threaten them with fines for simply not getting one, they should do it right, either by keeping the monthly costs low(just so youi know, the dutch government decides on those for the biggest part) or by not asking people topay for the first few hundreds of euros/dollars/whatever, making the insurance basically useless


----------



## Tigran (Aug 13, 2018)

wsh1994 said:


> well, i do understand how that is worse but look at it like this: as a generally healthy person i spend about 1200 euros a year for an insurance i barely use, and WHEN i need healthcare i pay for it myself anyway, so what is the use of these 1200 euros? wouldnt it be a lot better spent to place it on a savings account just in case i do need more expensive healthcare? In my opinion, if any government makes people take an insurance and threaten them with fines for simply not getting one, they should do it right, either by keeping the monthly costs low(just so youi know, the dutch government decides on those for the biggest part) or by not asking people topay for the first few hundreds of euros/dollars/whatever, making the insurance basically useless



And that mentality is what causes numerious people to go bankrupt in the US a year because "I don't need insurance... I'm healthy!" And what would happen if you came down with a chronic disease such as Diabeties?


----------



## RobXcore (Aug 13, 2018)

But will Nintendo Online services be free next month in Quebec?


----------



## Leobgood (Aug 13, 2018)

There wasn't a direct question in there Noctosphere but inferring - Why other countries would chose not to follow Canada's model or more precisely why doesn't the US provide free water and healthcare?  Simply b/c it is a choice. Also, keep in mind that the US is not a homogeneous people, culture, or religion. It is very diverse and as such it is difficult to coalesce a goal that is ideal for everyone. Also keep in mind the old adage - There is no such thing as a free lunch. Hope this helps in your understanding as to why.


----------



## wsh1994 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tigran said:


> And that mentality is what causes numerious people to go bankrupt in the US a year because "I don't need insurance... I'm healthy!" And what would happen if you came down with a chronic disease such as Diabeties?


At least in the US you get to choose, whether it is a good choice or not is always a point of debate.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 14, 2018)

Free water? Wow...that's a nice commodity. The water isn't very expensive in Belgium, but not free (in fact, I don't even know how much I'm paying for it).

Healthcare resembles the Netherlands here a bit. There's also a mandatory healthcare insurance of about 100 euro's per year. Payed consultants with the doctor (usually around 20 euro's) is payed back for about 80%. Medicine and treatments/operations vary but are overall very affordable.



wsh1994 said:


> At least in the US you get to choose, whether it is a good choice or not is always a point of debate.


Yeah...you get to choose between going bankrupt and remaining ill. 

One of my colleagues told me the following: during her vacation in the USA, she got ill at one point. She went to the hospital where the doctor looked at her and prescribed something (nothing major, though colleague didn't reveal what). All in all, she was in the hospital for 15 minutes. She had to pay a bit over 100 dollar. Seems fair, right? More than we're used to in our country, but not exaggerated.
A bit after she got home, she got a call from an insurance policy. They inquired on how she wanted to pay the rest. The...rest? As it turns out, her total bill was actually over 1000 euro's.

In other words: I tend to believe the "ridiculous" stories like Bernie Sanders taking people to Canada to purchase medicines at less than half the price, or Michael Moore's story on that guy who accidentally sawed off 3 of his fingers but could only afford to get one stitched back.


----------



## Leobgood (Aug 14, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah...you get to choose between going bankrupt and remaining ill.


NO one is choosing between bankruptcy and remaining ill. This is a false equivalency. 

You make a personal risk assessment based on your own historical medical knowledge. As mentioned before - it is a choice and you are within your right to make your own personal choices as you see fit - your body your choice. Why is this an argument?  

The argument should be, "how do we help those who cannot help themselves?"


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 14, 2018)

Leobgood said:


> NO one is choosing between bankruptcy and remaining ill. This is a false equivalency.
> 
> You make a personal risk assessment based on your own historical medical knowledge. As mentioned before - it is a choice and you are within your right to make your own personal choices as you see fit - your body your choice. Why is this an argument?
> 
> The argument should be, "how do we help those who cannot help themselves?"


Erm… it's not a false equivalent:  i gave an example that illustrated exactly that. It is, however,  a false choice,  as you don't really have a choice. 

It's an argument that healthcare should cost enough to cover expenses,  but in some countries costs how much people can (barely)  afford instead.


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 14, 2018)

i mean water is like six gallons for a penny, i'm not going to be worrying about it not being free at that price.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 15, 2018)

RobXcore said:


> But will Nintendo Online services be free next month in Quebec?



24,99 for a yearly subscription which is still very cheap considering both PS Plus and Xbox Live Gold is 69,99 for a yearly subscription


----------



## Durelle (Aug 15, 2018)

Here in NB,Canada it depends where you live, if your water and sewage is connected to the city you need to pay, but in the country try where you have your own well and septic there's no charge at all.


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 16, 2018)

wsh1994 said:


> well, i do understand how that is worse but look at it like this: as a generally healthy person i spend about 1200 euros a year for an insurance i barely use, and WHEN i need healthcare i pay for it myself anyway, so what is the use of these 1200 euros? wouldnt it be a lot better spent to place it on a savings account just in case i do need more expensive healthcare?


The goal is hopefully that even if you pay more than you use at least nobody has to choose between going bankrupt or dying, if they get diagnosed with something awful. You never know if that person could be you, so it is better to pay a little more and not have to worry.


----------



## Viri (Aug 17, 2018)

Water is dirt cheap in my city. I take long as fuck showers, and it still seems to remain the same price. I even find water to be too cheap, lol. I am happy I don't live on the west coast, where droughts are frequent.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 17, 2018)

How well are diabetics taken care of there? My insurance refuses to cover insulin pens and wants me to use bottle and syringe instead. God bless America.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> How well are diabetics taken care of there? My insurance refuses to cover insulin pens and wants me to use bottle and syringe instead. God bless America.


idk, I never had any friend who was diabetic
same in family


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 17, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> How well are diabetics taken care of there? My insurance refuses to cover insulin pens and wants me to use bottle and syringe instead. God bless America.


Subsidised, $9.40 per year for concession customers (on a pension or low income) or $59 per year for non concession.

https://m.pbs.gov.au/news/2006/08/listing-lantus-levemir.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

yusuo said:


> Health care is free in UK. Not water though, despite being an island


Water is free here in Scotland its just the rest of the uk that pays lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Water is free here in Scotland its just the rest of the uk that pays lol


oh really?
nice to see we're not alone 
BTW, we're in election in Quebec
There's a party who wants to make water not free anymore
Which is stupid since the province of quebec possess the largest sources of potable water in the world


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> oh really?
> nice to see we're not alone
> BTW, we're in election in Quebec
> There's a party who wants to make water not free anymore
> Which is stupid since the province of quebec possess the largest sources of potable water in the world


Here all health care and medicine is also free thank god as I would not look the way I do if I had to pay for it lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Here all health care and medicine is also free thank god as I would not look the way I do if I had to pay for it lol.


public only or private too?
because here, it's public only and peoples abuse of it


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> public only or private too?
> because here, it's public only and peoples abuse of it


Exactly the same here. Anyway talk later my break is finished time to get back to work.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Exactly the same here. Anyway talk later my break is finished time to get back to work.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

je suis fatigué aujourd'hui lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> je suis fatigué aujourd'hui lol


haha moi je me réveille toujours avec des gros maux de tête

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> je suis fatigué aujourd'hui lol


btw, do you speak french or you are using google translate?


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2018)

holy crap I went in here with the spamhammer in hand... nice a legit thread.

Sweden have "free" healthcare for example. You have a maximum you an reach, after that all costs for your healtcare is taken care of. We also got a roof on mediciation. So once you hit those numbers it's free for 365 days.
Water is dirt cheap here, so it's not a big expense at all.

@Noctosphere 
Med några länder har dock Sverige överenskommelser om sjukvård, som också kallas konventioner. Det innebär att tillfälliga besökare från Australien, Algeriet, Chile, Israel, Turkiet och delstaten Québec i Kanada, kan få vård i Sverige under vissa omständigheter, till exempel förlossningsvård. Försäkringskassan vet mer om vad som gäller för försäkrade i dessa länder.
----------
Some countries have an agreement with Sweden about Healtcare. If you are a visitor from Australia. Alger, Chilie, Israel, Turkey or the state of Quebec you can get care in Sweden depending on the situation. For example birth assistance.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

linuxares said:


> holy crap I went in here with the spamhammer in hand... nice a legit thread.
> 
> Sweden have "free" healthcare for example. You have a maximum you an reach, after that all costs for your healtcare is taken care of. We also got a roof on mediciation. So once you hit those numbers it's free for 365 days.
> Water is dirt cheap here, so it's not a big expense at all.


well, here in Quebec, most of medecine peoples take is covered by private or public insurance
For exemple, I have governmental insurance, and I'm glad I have it
I take like 7-8 differents pills per days... I don't know all their cost
but the last one I got costs 400$/month

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> holy crap I went in here with the spamhammer in hand... nice a legit thread.
> 
> Sweden have "free" healthcare for example. You have a maximum you an reach, after that all costs for your healtcare is taken care of. We also got a roof on mediciation. So once you hit those numbers it's free for 365 days.
> Water is dirt cheap here, so it's not a big expense at all.


btw, yes, I can make legit thread
I'm not 100% shitposter


----------



## linuxares (Aug 28, 2018)

Look at the edit btw, seem you can get certian things for free about the healthcare in Sweden since you're from Quebec.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> haha moi je me réveille toujours avec des gros maux de tête
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas bon. Parle bientôt

Oh a little bit of French and a little google translate. My French should be better than it is as if you remember I told you my mum is French.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Look at the edit btw, seem you can get certian things for free about the healthcare in Sweden since you're from Quebec.


mmmh... not sure if it's the right country, but there's one that has similar agreement
but it is mainly used for assisted suicide
Which will become legal in the whole Canada soon
There's a project about that in Quebec, and Trudeau wants to make it national


BTW, something else that might become free in Quebec
it's still debating a lot, and nothing is confirmed so far
But politician began talking about nationalizing internet
That we all get super high speed (since it all goes through the same wires)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> mmmh... not sure if it's the right country, but there's one that has similar agreement
> but it is mainly used for assisted suicide
> Which will become legal in the whole Canada soon
> There's a project about that in Quebec, and Trudeau wants to make it national
> ...


I imagine if they do that, it'll be hell for technical support xD


----------



## bodefuceta (Aug 28, 2018)

That's absurd. I think water is too cheap in my country, many assholes take more than one shower a DAY. Brazil has a lot of water but we still have to build dams or whatever so these assholes can take long showers and wash their houses and sidewalks with hoses. I don't even believe in global warming, but this is just bullshit and VERY harmful to the environment. Let alone the huge amount of chlorine spent on water treatment that God knows where it ends up and who it affects. Some doctors say you even shouldn't do wet sauna in here because of the chlorine in the water.


----------



## Aldoria (Aug 28, 2018)

France is quite nice but tbh I'm really tired of it I need to go somewhere else


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

Aldoria said:


> France is quite nice but tbh I'm really tired of it I need to go somewhere else


Viens au Quebec tabarnack


----------



## Aldoria (Aug 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Viens au Quebec tabarnack


too young to go there ahah maybe after school if I find a job in Quebec ?


----------



## Pleng (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> There's a party who wants to make water not free anymore
> Which is stupid since the province of quebec possess the largest sources of potable water in the world



But, as you've already eluded to, it's not really free, is it? It's being paid for by tax dollars.

Do you have a swimming pool? If not then your tax dollars are paying for those who do. If you do then your pool is being unfairly funded by those less fortune than you.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 31, 2018)

Nothing is free here. Health care was, but not any more. Guess my country


----------



## BigPanda (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> For exemple, water...
> Here in Quebec, water is free, there are no meter for it on every houses
> I'm aware that Quebec province possess the largest sources of drinkable water in the world
> But I still don't think I could live somewhere where water isn't free



Some cities, such as Blainville, have meters.


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 20, 2018)

Quebec gets equalization payments from every other province. Alberta pays a bunch of my tax money just so some frenchie can take long showers >:'D
It hurts!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So yea, there are services in Quebec that are free
> But if you check everywhere else, you've got to pay for it
> 
> For exemple, water...
> ...


Here water isn't free, but it's still cheap enough that it's not much of a concern.
Some places do genuinely not have much clean drinking water though, so it's completely understandable that it would cost more money. Or, you end up having to drink bottled water if the tap water isn't clean enough, which obviously isn't free.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Free water? Wow...that's a nice commodity. The water isn't very expensive in Belgium, but not free (in fact, I don't even know how much I'm paying for it).
> 
> Healthcare resembles the Netherlands here a bit. There's also a mandatory healthcare insurance of about 100 euro's per year. Payed consultants with the doctor (usually around 20 euro's) is payed back for about 80%. Medicine and treatments/operations vary but are overall very affordable.
> 
> ...





Quantumcat said:


> The goal is hopefully that even if you pay more than you use at least nobody has to choose between going bankrupt or dying, if they get diagnosed with something awful. You never know if that person could be you, so it is better to pay a little more and not have to worry.


*The U.S. High Drug Prices are not awful*

It can take 15 yrs and hundreds of millions of dollars to create a new drug. It can be around $250 million to more then $800 million per drug. There is lots of trial and error, and failed attempts. In 2003 there was 5,000 compounds and only 6 would make it to clinical trials. Not only they have to pass clinical trials, they have to pass the FDA for approval for a drug that is effective without major side effects.

They have to cover the extreme costs of R&D somehow, or else it would not be profitable and new drugs won't be created. The money isn't going to come out of no where. Thats why Americans pay so much for drugs. A problem is people only see manufacturing costs, which is a very small fraction of total costs, and they look at a pill that costs 25 cents to make, look at what drug companies charge which is 2 dollars per pill, and accuse Drug companies of being greedy without realizing that they have to also cover the costs of R&D which was millions of dollars.

They also look at a generic equivalents made by another company after the patent has expired, and see they cheaper price and think Drug companies are exploiting customers. But Generic Brands are simply copying what other drug companies made so they don't have to cover the costs of R&D and can charge cheaper prices. Its free research knowledge for them.

They also look at Canada's prices and see cheaper prices and the same accusations happen. Canadian governments pay for manufacturing costs but not the costs of developing the drug. So two things can happen. Refuse the offer and loose millions of dollars in sales, or accept whatever they offer. When there is competition from other competitors that offers similar drugs, accepting the lower price offer, and getting money from that offer is better then loosing out on money which another competitor will take instead. Even if it doesn't cover the cost of R&D something is better then nothing. Canadians enjoy cheaper prices, and sometimes they re-export those drugs back to the U.S. to sell at lower prices. This forces drug companies to lower their own prices in U.S. to compete with their own drugs that have been re-exported from Canada or they loose out on money. People praise cheaper prices until people realize that no new drugs are created because cheaper prices makes it not profitable. Its either profit or go bankrupt.

Untied States is the only country in the developed world without price controls, forcing drugs to be cheaper. Other countries suffer from artificially lower prices because there is no money to fund the creation of new drugs. So other countries benefits from the U.S. paying higher prices which leads to more medical innovation coming from this country. If the U.S. has similar care like countries with single payer health care then not only U.S. will suffer, other countries will suffer since no new life saving medications will be created. This was killing the drug industry in Europe which profits were down 21%, while U.S. profits were up 50% in the 90's. So many drug companies ditched European countries to open up R&D industries in the U.S. where they made 60% profit. Not only Americans pays the lions share for the countries research of drugs, they also pay through taxes 80% of the worlds biomedical research. If it wasn't for the U.S. high prices the world would suffer with less drugs being created.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 25, 2018)

SG854 said:


> *The U.S. High Drug Prices are not awful*
> 
> It can take 15 yrs and hundreds of millions of dollars to create a new drug. It can be around $250 million to more then $800 million per drug. There is lots of trial and error, and failed attempts. In 2003 there was 5,000 compounds and only 6 would make it to clinical trials. Not only they have to pass clinical trials, they have to pass the FDA for approval for a drug that is effective without major side effects.
> 
> ...


A nice piece of propaganda. I don't believe a word of it, but hey... If the idea of paying through the nose for the pipedream of supporting the health of the rest of the world excites you  then by all means : go ahead.

Just know : I do take offense at the lie that I allegedly "only pay for the production".


----------



## SG854 (Sep 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> A nice piece of propaganda. I don't believe a word of it, but hey... If the idea of paying through the nose for the pipedream of supporting the health of the rest of the world excites you  then by all means : go ahead.
> 
> Just know : I do take offense at the lie that I allegedly "only pay for the production".


Its not propaganda this information comes from the book "Applied Economics: Thinking Beyond Stage One by Thomas Sowell."
The Canadian Health Care system and European systems are awful. If not Drug companies wouldn't have fled. I'm use to my comments pissing people off, but these are the facts. Denying facts for Idealogical beliefs can have negative consequences.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 25, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Its not propaganda this information comes from the book "Applied Economics: Thinking Beyond Stage One by Thomas Sowell."
> The Canadian Health Care system and European systems are awful. If not Drug companies wouldn't have fled. I'm use to my comments pissing people off, but these are the facts. Denying facts for Idealogical beliefs can have negative consequences.


About that denying facts : you said something about drug companies leaving the country. You, Erm, perhaps want to tell that to our drug companies?


----------



## SG854 (Sep 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> About that denying facts : you said something about drug companies leaving the country. You, Erm, perhaps want to tell that to our drug companies?


Not all fled, just like how not all people flee from 3rd world countries to more prosperous ones. But ones that did, did for better economic prospects in the U.S. You do have a lot less then what you would have.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

Did you guys know that being a prostitute in Quebec is no longer a crime?
That law passed one or two years ago
Being a prostitute is no longer illegal, HOWEVER
Being a client is illegal
and (idk the exact term) bossing prostitute (their pimp) is also illegal

This law was made so that prostitutes no longer fear being charged of that former crime when they want to denounce their pimp


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm not against privatization of water as long as it remains cheap and absolutely not illegal for anyone to just gather rain water and purify it to give it away for free. A lot of people waste a ton of water because it's free. So much that in places of high risk of droughts in the USA it's illegal to waste it. But some people won't care until it affects them financially. Same goes with free healthcare, where people do the stupidest surgeries because it's free.

Maybe a good alternative would be having free water up to a certain threshold, then you pay. And with free healthcare, you pay anything that's not necessary.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Did you guys know that being a prostitute in Quebec is no longer a crime?
> That law passed one or two years ago
> Being a prostitute is no longer illegal, HOWEVER
> Being a client is illegal
> ...


i heard from a Filip-canadian youtuber that it's LEGAL to offer a service, but it's ILLEGAR to buy ''that'' service.
So it's legal if she offers the service for free xD


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

leon315 said:


> i heard from a Filip-canadian youtuber that it's LEGAL to offer a service, but it's ILLEGAR to buy ''that'' service.
> So it's legal if she offers the service for free xD


I'll say like in Family Guy
you pay someone to have sex, it's prostitution, it'S illegal
BUT
If you film it, it becomes a porn movie, which is legal


----------



## leon315 (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll say like in Family Guy
> you pay someone to have sex, it's prostitution, it'S illegal
> BUT
> If you film it, it becomes a porn movie, which is legal


WHAT? Do u actually believe that shiiet from Family guy? irl things are not that simple: they need to do all paper works and the ''client'' have to sign up before they start to take shot, i don't think all those clients are happy to get recorded and put they real names on paper


----------



## Pleng (Sep 25, 2018)

leon315 said:


> WHAT? Do u actually believe that shiiet from Family guy? irl things are not that simple: they need to do all paper works and the ''client'' have to sign up before they start to take shot, i don't think all those clients are happy to get recorded and put they real names on paper



I think the point of that clip has flown waaaaay over your head, there!


----------



## bunny_wabbit (Sep 25, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> God bless America



Also the name of a film where a bloke thinks he has a brain tumour so he goes out to kill all the celebrities he hates.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 25, 2018)

Pleng said:


> I think the point of that clip has flown waaaaay over your head, there!


MAN, never underestimate the policemen's IQ  and never take seriously all the shiiieet from Family Guy.


----------



## Redhorse (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember the days when internet was free .... Juno & Net zero.... Ahhhh those were the days....


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

leon315 said:


> MAN, never underestimate the policemen's IQ  and never take seriously all the shiiieet from Family Guy.


do you really think I took it seriously?
seriously?
lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Redhorse said:


> I remember the days when internet was free .... Juno & Net zero.... Ahhhh those were the days....


well, there are debat about nationalising internet in Quebec
That we pay it with taxes and everyone has acces to it


----------



## leon315 (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> do you really think I took it seriously?
> seriously?
> lol


dunno, have you ever participate one of those amateur film? remember to ask receipt


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 25, 2018)

Redhorse said:


> I remember the days when internet was free .... Juno & Net zero.... Ahhhh those were the days....



Ugh, don’t remind me.

For my house in the late 90s, we only had the internet between iirc 6 and 8 in the evenings using dial up (if you could connect); so at 7:50 you panic trying to finish what you’re doing.

When we switched to AOL it was actually a god send in comparison.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Ugh, don’t remind me.
> 
> For my house in the late 90s, we only had the internet between iirc 6 and 8 in the evenings using dial up (if you could connect); so at 7:50 you panic trying to finish what you’re doing.
> 
> When we switched to AOL it was actually a god send in comparison.


I remember AOL, we got 3 free months, thats all the internet experience I had until I turn like 16
I also remember that you needed a password to connect to your modem/router


----------



## mituzora (Sep 25, 2018)

See, my two cents on this is that I welcome free health care.  I don't care if I have to pay extra on taxes.  Everyone thinks that health care is given scott free in Canada, but in all actuality it's a tax.  A tax that I would be more than welcome to pay for here in the states if they would go that route.  I think it's ridiculous that I had to pay well over 2500 bucks just for an EKG machine and a solution to calm me down before I went into full on heart attack mode. 

 I get it,  things cost, but that's what taxes are for.  Again, I would gladly fork over some extra hard earned cash if it went for the well-being of our nation, instead of into greedy corporations' pockets. An example of that is when your city decides to build an entirely unnecessary baseball stadium, even though we have one.  Its projected to cost around 100 million, and it's something that in my opinion, is a waste on tax money.  I get it, we need stuff like this to make people happy, but 1, we have one, and 2, there are plenty of other projects that I would much rather put my tax money into.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

mituzora said:


> See, my two cents on this is that I welcome free health care.  I don't care if I have to pay extra on taxes.  Everyone thinks that health care is given scott free in Canada, but in all actuality it's a tax.  A tax that I would be more than welcome to pay for here in the states if they would go that route.  I think it's ridiculous that I had to pay well over 2500 bucks just for an EKG machine and a solution to calm me down before I went into full on heart attack mode.
> 
> I get it,  things cost, but that's what taxes are for.  Again, I would gladly fork over some extra hard earned cash if it went for the well-being of our nation, instead of into greedy corporations' pockets. An example of that is when your city decides to build an entirely unnecessary baseball stadium, even though we have one.  Its projected to cost around 100 million, and it's something that in my opinion, is a waste on tax money.  I get it, we need stuff like this to make people happy, but 1, we have one, and 2, there are plenty of other projects that I would much rather put my tax money into.


you know, that existed before Trump, it was called Obama Care
Pretty sure it was the same thing

Also, we all know it's not free, that we pay it with our taxes, we all know that

But there is a real problem  with free health care, the abuse
seriously, tons of people go to urgency for a scratch on the knee
my mom once went to hospital because she had an allergy crisis
(She now takes injection once a month to control that)
but while she was waitting, she saw a mom with her kid
the kid was running around like any kids
His mom told loud enough : "Stop runing like that, what if your feet are broken?"
Like, WTF
Or someone else who went to urgency because he had a scratch of his leg and wanted to be sure it's not contaminated by gravel

I hope our next government (Quebec's election are on October 1st) will create the moderating ticket
In short, you'll have to pay 50-100$ (same amount for everyone) to go to urgency. If the doctor says "Nope, it wasn't an emergency at all" then they keep the money. Îf it was one, they give it back to you


----------



## mituzora (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you know, that existed before Trump, it was called Obama Care
> Pretty sure it was the same thing
> 
> Also, we all know it's not free, that we pay it with our taxes, we all know that
> ...



Nah,  "Obamacare"  or better yet, let's call it by its real name, the Affordable Care Act isn't everyone paying taxes for health care,  it's a by-state stupidass healthcare network that best case, you can get cheap healthcare in a state that actually accepted the incentives.  If you live in a state that denied the tax incentives, then you just have a website to show you what options you can choose, which most of the time is still out of reach.  States like California?  great,  works pretty well(from what I understand).  States like Kansas?  it didn't do a damn thing but make you pay at the end of the year for not being able to afford the insurance.  It also didn't force workplaces to offer cheap insurance like it was initially supposed to push for.   

That being said, I like your idea of having a copay of like 50-100 bucks to go to an ER or urgency or whatever it's called, because that effectively causes a "is it worth the 100 bucks to go for a scratch"  I do think this should be on a per visit basis, because what if you don't have any money and drop down on the floor with a heart attack.  I mean, in that case it's pretty damn obvious it's an emergency lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

mituzora said:


> Nah,  "Obamacare"  or better yet, let's call it by its real name, the Affordable Care Act isn't everyone paying taxes for health care,  it's a by-state stupidass healthcare network that best case, you can get cheap healthcare in a state that actually accepted the incentives.  If you live in a state that denied the tax incentives, then you just have a website to show you what options you can choose, which most of the time is still out of reach.  States like California?  great,  works pretty well(from what I understand).  States like Kansas?  it didn't do a damn thing but make you pay at the end of the year for not being able to afford the insurance.  It also didn't force workplaces to offer cheap insurance like it was initially supposed to push for.
> 
> That being said, I like your idea of having a copay of like 50-100 bucks to go to an ER or urgency or whatever it's called, because that effectively causes a "is it worth the 100 bucks to go for a scratch"  I do think this should be on a per visit basis, because what if you don't have any money and drop down on the floor with a heart attack.  I mean, in that case it's pretty damn obvious it's an emergency lol


exactly
One of the major problem here in Quebec is the lack of publicity about pharmacist, who often know better what to do with medecine and treatments than doctors at emergency (that's the word you say it was, right?)
I once had an infection to the mouth (apparently it was shroom on my tongue)(No i didn't have sex) I went to a clinic, at 6AM, to be among the first ones. Sadly, there was tons of people and I would have passed in 7 hours
We said fuck that, and then I though "I should try to go to pharmacist"
I went there, showed my tongue, 5 minutes later, i came out with a cream, and 2 weeks later, it was all gone


----------



## kevin corms (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So yea, there are services in Quebec that are free
> But if you check everywhere else, you've got to pay for it
> 
> For exemple, water...
> ...


Its not free, its paid using taxes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

kevin corms said:


> Its not free, its paid using taxes.


do you really think i dont know that?
seriously?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kevin corms said:


> Its not free, its paid using taxes.


just reread my post, i even said it in the OP lol


----------



## kevin corms (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> do you really think i dont know that?
> seriously?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I have no clue what the point of your thread is then.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

kevin corms said:


> I have no clue what the point of your thread is then.


read it again, you will


----------



## mituzora (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> exactly
> One of the major problem here in Quebec is the lack of publicity about pharmacist, who often know better what to do with medecine and treatments than doctors at emergency (that's the word you say it was, right?)
> I once had an infection to the mouth (apparently it was shroom on my tongue)(No i didn't have sex) I went to a clinic, at 6AM, to be among the first ones. Sadly, there was tons of people and I would have passed in 7 hours
> We said fuck that, and then I though "I should try to go to pharmacist"
> I went there, showed my tongue, 5 minutes later, i came out with a cream, and 2 weeks later, it was all gone


I'm gathering that Urgency sounds like the Emergency Room unless, it's more like an urgent care station, which is essentially another fancy word for a higher-priced clinic.  the ER is essentially the place you go to if it's a potential life-or-death situation, or something like a broken arm or something, you know an actual medical emergency lmao.  

See, the thing is,  clinic walk-ins suck here too,  If the pharmacist that you're speaking about is the same as our pharmacist(literally someone sitting behind a counter filling out perscriptions)  then you would still have to go to the clinic first to get the prescription for the cream, unless it was a simple over-the-counter cream, and even then, you would be waiting 30+ minutes to get help from the pharmacist because they're usually slow and busy helping all of the other people trying to get their perscriptions filled out.


----------



## kevin corms (Sep 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> read it again, you will


Still dont, many other places have tax paid healthcare but places that dont usually have insurance options.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

mituzora said:


> I'm gathering that Urgency sounds like the Emergency Room unless, it's more like an urgent care station, which is essentially another fancy word for a higher-priced clinic.  the ER is essentially the place you go to if it's a potential life-or-death situation, or something like a broken arm or something, you know an actual medical emergency lmao.
> 
> See, the thing is,  clinic walk-ins suck here too,  If the pharmacist that you're speaking about is the same as our pharmacist(literally someone sitting behind a counter filling out perscriptions)  then you would still have to go to the clinic first to get the prescription for the cream, unless it was a simple over-the-counter cream, and even then, you would be waiting 30+ minutes to get help from the pharmacist because they're usually slow and busy helping all of the other people trying to get their perscriptions filled out.


well, as i said, it took me 5 minutes, and no, im not exagerating, it really was that fast
Also, of course you need prescription for some medecine, but not all of them. The one I got didn't require it

And btw, there was a movement in Quebec from pharmacists
They wanted to be able to renew long term medecine prescription without the consent of psychiatrist or such doctor
If there are no change in medecine, we patients dont need to go back to their psychiatrist to renew them, which must be done every year

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kevin corms said:


> Still dont, many other places have tax paid healthcare but places that dont usually have insurance options.


Read the very last phrase of the OP, thats one of the reason i created this thread


----------



## Pleng (Sep 26, 2018)

leon315 said:


> MAN, never underestimate the policemen's IQ  and never take seriously all the shiiieet from Family Guy.



I've no idea what the reference to policemen's iq. It's ironic, however that you say not to take a clip from Family Guy seriously when you yourself are interpreting it literally. It was an attempt at pointing out the hypocrisy of laws that forbid you to pay for sex on a personal level, yet allow you to pay two (or more) people to have sex for a porn movie (and then sell it on, of course). They weren't *literally* suggesting that if the police raid you you can just say "we're doing a porno" and everything will be alright!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2018)

I watch Michael hurricane at TV
I'm glad I live in Quebec again
In Quebec, all the hurrricanes we have are leftovers of usa's
The worse we get is like a tornado somewhere once or twice a year


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2018)

oh boy, just saw something on news
Apparently, in Quebec, for every 100$ people makes in overtime
well, 78$ goes to government...
thats totally crazy...


----------



## Pleng (Oct 12, 2018)

That doesn't make any sense


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2018)

Pleng said:


> That doesn't make any sense


well, we gives like, iirc, 55% of our salary to governmen
but I didn't know it was that much mopre for overtime


----------



## Pleng (Oct 12, 2018)

It would be a very strange tax system to charge 78% based on the fact that you're doing overtime, regardless of what your base salary is.

I'd imagine that what you saw might have been saying that the top tax band is 78%... Though even then that seems extremely high


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2018)

Pleng said:


> It would be a very strange tax system to charge 78% based on the fact that you're doing overtime, regardless of what your base salary is.
> 
> I'd imagine that what you saw might have been saying that the top tax band is 78%... Though even then that seems extremely high


nonono, 78% is for the average salary (middle class)


----------



## Pleng (Oct 12, 2018)

Not according to https://www.revenuquebec.ca/en/citi.../the-quebec-taxation-system/income-tax-rates/

In fact it looks like you have very favourable tax rates compared with many other parts of the world


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Pleng said:


> Not according to https://www.revenuquebec.ca/en/citi.../the-quebec-taxation-system/income-tax-rates/
> 
> In fact it looks like you have very favourable tax rates compared with many other parts of the world


yea well, thats revenu quebec, thats not including revenu canada


----------



## Pleng (Oct 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea well, thats revenu quebec, thats not including revenu canada



So you pay income tax to both Quebec _and_ the Canadian government?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Pleng said:


> So you pay income tax to both Quebec _and_ the Canadian government?


yes


----------



## Pleng (Oct 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yes



That's insane. No wonder you get free water!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Pleng said:


> That's insane. No wonder you get free water!


----------



## Viri (Oct 15, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> absolutely not illegal for anyone to just gather rain water and purify


I'm okay with people collecting rainwater, as long as they COVER it, and store it in a container. Leaving water out can cause lots of Mosquitoes!


----------

